# Nadia



## nada-top

Bonjour,

j'aimerais savoir si le prénom Nadia a des origines arabes 

j'ai trouvé dans une encyclopédie que Nadia signifie en arabe : ''the caller'' or ''the annoucer'' mais je suis pas d'accord car en arabe on dit : ''mounadi'' (pour masculin) et ''mounadia'' (pour le féminin) 
on dit aussi que ça signifie ''la rosée du matin'' : mais je crois qu'on appelle ça ''nada'' et non ''nadia''

Merci de m'éclaircir


----------



## DrLindenbrock

Oui, je ne crois pas qu'il est d'origine arabe....je crois qu'il est plutôt d'origine russe...je pense qu'il avait une discussion dans le forum Slavic Languages à propos de cela....de toute façon tu pourrais faire une recherche à travers le forum et examiner les résultats.
Bonnes discussions!


----------



## Thomas F. O'Gara

_Nadia _est d'origine russe. il provient du nom _Nadejda, _que signifie "espérance." C'est un petit nom commun en Russie.


----------



## elroy

Néanmois, le mot نادية existe en arabe et veut dire "couverte de rosée".


----------



## Anatoli

C'est très interessant. Tous le monde a raison.
Nadia est le nom russe et arabe:


> * NADEZHDA* *Gender:* Feminine
> *Usage:* Russian, Bulgarian, Slovak
> *Other Scripts:* Надежда *(Russian, Bulgarian)*
> Means "hope" in Russian.
> *
> NADYA  (1)* *Gender:* Feminine
> *Usage:* Russian
> *Other Scripts:* Надя *(Russian)*
> Pet form of NADEZHDA
> *
> NADIA  (1)* *Gender:* Feminine
> *Usage:* French, English
> French and English form of NADYA  (1)
> *
> NADIA  (2)* *Gender:* Feminine
> *Usage:* Arabic
> *Other Scripts:* نديّة *(Arabic)*
> Variant transcription of NADIYYA
> 
> *NADIYYA* *Gender:* Feminine
> *Usage:* Arabic
> *Other Scripts:* نديّة *(Arabic)*
> Means "moist, tender, delicate" in Arabic.


vois ici:
http://www.behindthename.com/


----------



## nada-top

Re

merci à vous tous tout s'éclaircit maintenant


----------



## DrLindenbrock

Just a question: is Nadia / نادية used like a girls' name in Arabic? And if so, is it common or quite rare?
Thanks


----------



## nada-top

yeah Nadia is used as girl's name in Arabic


----------



## mansio

Comme l'a montré Anatoli le Nadia d'origine arabe devrait s'écrire plutôt Nadiyya.


----------



## elroy

mansio said:


> Comme l'a montré Anatoli le Nadia d'origine arabe devrait s'écrire plutôt Nadiyya.


 Mais je ne connais aucune "Nadiyya."  Toutes les arabes avec ce nom que je connais s'appellent "Nadia" (prononcié comme en russe).


----------



## mansio

Exact Elroy. Quand je voyais toutes ces jeunes filles d'origine maghrébine qui s'appelaient Nadia, je me doutais bien que cela n'avait rien à voir avec la langue russe mais plutôt avec l'arabe.
Grâce à cette discussion j'ai eu une réponse précise.


----------



## goodman

Nadia / ناديه


----------



## cherine

mansio said:


> Comme l'a montré Anatoli le Nadia d'origine arabe devrait s'écrire plutôt Nadiyya.


Bon, les deux exist, quoique je n'aies rencontré qu'une seule Nadeyya ندية , mais une fois suffit pour prouver que ça existe, non ? 

As for the name Nadia نادية  being common, yes it is, whatever its meaning may be  caller or dewy.


----------



## sergiu99

No, Nadia dosen't has an arab origin. You can search on namepedia.org it's better then that behind the bla bla...Just look at the results:
namepedia.org/en/firstname/Nadia/
It's a name that has a french and english origin. And it's used in these languages: French, English, Italian, Romanian.


----------



## Tariq_Ibn_zyad

It's not because a name is Russian that it can't be Arabic....They are juste homonyms,at least for their transcription in European Languages.
Nadia is very frequent in North Africa(Morocco,Algeria,Tunisia) and these countries use a "French like" transcription when writing names or anything with the Latin Alphabet.
The name is of course "Nâdiyya" but in French it doesn't make a difference of pronounciation with Nadia,as you know french is not very melodious.

Also note that 90% of arab migrants in France come from Algeria and Morocco,and the opposition between long vowels and short wowels is not very clear in A and M dialects,as well as intonation that differs a lot from other "Arabics"....So when the translation had to be made from Arabic to French,Nadia juste seemed OK both to french and North African


----------



## Alijsh

DrLindenbrock said:


> Just a question: is Nadia / نادية used like a girls' name in Arabic? And if so, is it common or quite rare?


In Persian we have such a girl name but it comes from Russian and it's pronounced nâdiyâ (نادیا). The Arabic word must be pronounced nâidya. If we had taken it from Arabic then we pronounced it nâdiye (نادیه).

Dans le persan nous avons un tel prénom féminin mais il vient du russe et il est prononcé nâdiyâ. Le mot arabe doit être prononcé nâdiya. Si nous l'avions pris de l'arabe nous le prononcions nâdiye.

***
Isn't it pronounced nâdiya in Arabic?


----------



## cherine

Alijsh said:


> In Persian we have such a girl name but it comes from Russian and it's pronounced nâdiyâ (نادیا). The Arabic word must be pronounced nâidya. If we had taken it from Arabic then we pronounced it nâdiye (نادیه).
> ***
> Isn't it pronounced nâdiya in Arabic?


In Egypt we write it like this نادية and we pronounce it Nadya (no long vowels).


----------



## Alijsh

Thanks Cherine.


----------



## Abu Rashid

> You can search on namepedia.org it's better then that behind the bla bla...Just look at the results


Yeh it's really good. 

Here's the results for an Arabic name:



			
				namepedia said:
			
		

> *Languages*: Muslim
> Spell Nabil in Muslim, English



I wasn't aware there's a language called "Muslim"???


----------



## Elowen

cherine said:


> In Egypt we write it like this نادية and we pronounce it Nadya (no long vowels).



cherine gives the pronunciation of this name in Egypt. Is it the same in other dialects?

(Sorry to drag up this thread!)


----------



## Mahaodeh

Pretty much, yes.  At least it is in Iraq and Shaam.


----------



## elroy

Mahaodeh said:


> Pretty much, yes. At least it is in Iraq and Shaam.


 In Palestinian Arabic, we pronounce it with a long vowel (_N*aa*dya_).  I'm pretty sure the same applies to the rest of the Levant.


----------



## Mahaodeh

I think that's how it is in general.  I would assume that if there is any difference it would be in the pronounciation of the last letter, the feminine -t. i.e., it could be Naadya or Naadye


----------

